# Translate from english to tagalog



## Gompuok

Hi there, 

How one says "I like this picture, just nice" in tagalog ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niernier

Gompuok said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How one says "I like this picture, just nice" in tagalog ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*I like this picture. It's so nice.*
Gusto ko ang litratong ito. Ang ganda kasi.

Gusto ko=I like
litratong ito=this picture

ganda from the adjective maganda which means beautiful
kasi = because (provides the reason why you liked it)


----------



## Gompuok

wow..I like this site..Thanks much Niernier You are so helpful !!


----------



## mataripis

not literal translation: Magandang Kuha ah!(nice shot)/ Magandang Pictures(larawan)!


----------

